# Here's my recipe to help sick and ailing rats gain weight



## luvmy4rats (Nov 29, 2013)

The story of how I came up with this is below for those who have the time to read it. I call this "Rat Mash Mmm":

*Baby brown rice cereal
Instant quinoa cereal
Baby beef food (I used Wellness' cat food because it is rich and am not sure if rats should eat 'cat' food)
Filtered water or soy milk
Olive oil (or flax oil, etc.)
Acidophillus (to help aid in digestion)
Ground flax or oat bran (for fiber to help with poops)
Raw honey (for energy)
Molasses (just a couple of drops)
*

I mix the above with either filtered water or soy milk to the consistency I know my rat can eat. If my rat isn't drinking water, I will make the mixture more runny. As far as how much of each, I put the ingredients in descending order. Some may not agree with my mix, but I can tell you my rat who has a pituitary tumor went from 350 grams down to 247 grams (her spine was showing at this weight) and back up to 350 grams after feeding her this mix. I will play around with the percentages of each ingredient so she doesn't get fat because she will eat 2 - 3 tablespoons at each meal. She cannot eat solids, hence my recipe for this rat mash. 

Hopefully, some people will like this recipe and it will help fatten up your ailing ratties.


----------



## Mene (Mar 13, 2015)

Thank you for this recipe!


----------



## About Pet Rats (May 7, 2014)

Nice recipe! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you. As someone who has gone through a PT rat experience I know how hard it is to keep weight on, even with medication working it's magic. I made a lot of oatmeal, porridge, and pulverized food blocks with ensure, but a good recipe would have been great.


----------

